
Umblical cord blood rejuvenates the aging brain - sciadvance
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2017/04/25/aging-research-plasma-protein-revitalizes-the-brain/
======
minsight
Might want to mention that it's especially interesting if you're a mouse.

